# Blackworms?



## Cognition (Oct 14, 2009)

So i stopped by my Lfs just to say Hi and the owner hands me a bag of blackworms saying marry christmas. He said they came in a day ago, but the person who wanted them changed his mind. They were free so i didn't object, but will this be ok for my acei, lab and socolofi? i know not all the time but occassionally? i've looked up how to store them and "weed" out the dead ones and leeches... are they more trouble then they are worth?


----------



## Timkat4867 (Jan 11, 2008)

I would not feed them to my malawis. Even occaisonally would be too much of a risk and not worth a chance in my opinion. I stick to one type of food which is a pellet, Dainichi. No problems and no worries.


----------



## Cognition (Oct 14, 2009)

no variety? aww boo, any other opinions? no disrespect tomkat, i just like variety in my cichlids diet


----------



## Timkat4867 (Jan 11, 2008)

No disrespect taken.

Im not against variety. I just think blackworms would be too risky for your fish. If you want variety, try giving them vegetables such as peas, lettuce, or cucumber remember mbuna are mostly herbivour. They will be better digested than blackworms which is believed to be a contributor to bloat.



Cognition said:


> i just like variety in my cichlids diet


No disrespect here, but I think many people feed their fish too many different things in search of a "varied diet" which I believe increases the chances of problems. I was one of them. [/u]Respectfully, You werent sure if it was ok to feed them in the first place, so how can you feed a fish a variety without accurately knowing what they need? I think we feed our fish too many things because we want too, not because they require it. On the contrary, Dainichi pellet food is loaded with variety.

Respectfully,

Tim


----------



## Cognition (Oct 14, 2009)

WOW lots of respect... LOL... neway, i currently am feeding a spirulina flake, frozen brine shrimp, and occasionally veggies(they dont really pay it much attention tho). Its my opinion that the mbuna eat more then just algea so i try to offer protien, usually in the form of live food if i can(i love the carnage) I know i should probably have more like haps/peacocks(whitch i am considering) but i guess i'll just pass em along to a friend with an oscar... or i could use em slowly for my lonely little batta, i hear they love it.


----------



## Fischfan13 (Jun 12, 2003)

Blackworms to Mbuna?
Absolutely NOT.

For many fish Blackworms are a nice prep to condition to breed...not mbuna though.


----------



## Cognition (Oct 14, 2009)

okay, thanks for the heads up... i was just asking btw, no need to yell


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Don't forget there is protein in spirulina and pellets as well. They probably don't get that much protein in the wild, why take a chance?


----------



## Timkat4867 (Jan 11, 2008)

Cognition, you have to be aware that meat is not the only thing that contains protein. The spirulina flakes you are feeding contain protein. Even though some mbuna eat more than algae, most mbuna (like the ones you own) get their entire supply of protein from algae. Offering live food is risky like I mentioned earlier, even if you have predatory haps, or peacocks. Mbuna will for the most part eat anything thats is offered even if it is not good for them. To me it seems like your offering this food for your own benefit not the fish.



Fischfan13 said:


> Blackworms to Mbuna?
> Absolutely NOT.
> 
> Fischfans comment should not be taken as yelling, he/she was just underscoring the risk of feeding blackworms to mbuna


----------

